# Monster Hunter: Actionreicher Trailer zum Kinofilm mit Milla Jovovich



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Monster Hunter: Actionreicher Trailer zum Kinofilm mit Milla Jovovich* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Monster Hunter: Actionreicher Trailer zum Kinofilm mit Milla Jovovich*


----------



## Basileukum (17. Oktober 2020)

Die alte Ostblockactionmaus, hat aber auch mit den Verfilmungen von RE lustige Sachen betrieben. Sind ja nicht alle Franchises sooo gut angekommen als Film. Lara Croft hat es auch ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## 4thVariety (17. Oktober 2020)

Der Monster Hunter Film wirkt für mich halt einfach billig auf Basis des Trailers. Warum eine Fantasywelt mit exotischen Orten und Kostümen erschaffen, wenn man einfach ein paar Marines mit Autos in der Wüste filmen kann? Da muss man keine teuren Sets bauen, braucht nicht viel Kostüme. Man nimmt einfach was noch von der Resident Evil Produktion rumliegt und das sind Armee Uniformen und ein Humvee. Asset-Flip würde man auf Steam sagen, wenn es ein Spiel wäre.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wann ich in Monster Hunter das letzte Mal einen U.S. Marine gespielt habe. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein CoD: Monster Hunter vom dem ich nichts weiß und die Verfilmung basiert darauf. Wer kennt schon alle Spiele?

Ich glaub ich schenk mit den Film und schau lieber nächsten Dienstag Street Fighter noch mal an.


----------



## Kondar (17. Oktober 2020)

Sinnlose Action?
Wo ist mein Popcorn?


----------



## Rhetoteles (27. Oktober 2020)

Boar ist die Syncro schlecht. Ich passe...


----------

